# Fish Fry



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

I have the fish who has the hush puppies and taters??


----------



## cainpole (Oct 27, 2015)

Dang that's a haul!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

That’s one heckofa pile of catfish bait you got there.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

I would not want to clean that many!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

jlw1972 said:


> That’s one heckofa pile of catfish bait you got there.


crappie are not bait. lol. they are prime rib fish.

jack


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Woooooweeee!!


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

I wouldn't want to clean that many either. The story is 7 men fishing the St John's river. 
If they each had their limit that would be 175 fish.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Holy crap.....my hands hurt looking at the pic!


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

My Uncle Butch use to catch them like that 40-50 years ago out of Crescent Lake which flows into the St. Johns just south of San Mateo for those unfamiliar with that part of Florida


----------

